# Whirlyboard balance board



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm recovering from an ACL and miniscus tear and have a standing desk at work. I was looking for a balance board to use to re-develop the muscles in my leg and knee, and also so that I'm not sitting all day. I want to be ready to hit the slopes hard when the snow falls.

This thing is not too expensive and I couldn't be happier. It's a skate deck, so I'm immediately at home on it, and since I'm tall it's wide enough that I can stand with my feet shoulder width apart. It has a large hard plastic ball in the middle which is what I spend the most of my time balancing on, but also two smaller pool-ball sized balls to rotate or rest on near the nose and tail.

My physical therapist recommended some kind of balance device for strengthening stabilizer muscles while I'm at work, and this thing is perfect. Might end up being the best snowboard-related purchase I've made all year.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

drblast said:


> I'm recovering from an ACL and miniscus tear and have a standing desk at work. I was looking for a balance board to use to re-develop the muscles in my leg and knee, and also so that I'm not sitting all day. I want to be ready to hit the slopes hard when the snow falls.
> 
> This thing is not too expensive and I couldn't be happier. It's a skate deck, so I'm immediately at home on it, and since I'm tall it's wide enough that I can stand with my feet shoulder width apart. It has a large hard plastic ball in the middle which is what I spend the most of my time balancing on, but also two smaller pool-ball sized balls to rotate or rest on near the nose and tail.
> 
> My physical therapist recommended some kind of balance device for strengthening stabilizer muscles while I'm at work, and this thing is perfect. Might end up being the best snowboard-related purchase I've made all year.


I saw that on Braille Skateboarding, but I haven't seen too much on it.

I've just been using a standard balance board like this: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...9-5aad-5b52-b6c3-89c64d2b2bc1&pf_rd_i=3407861


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> I saw that on Braille Skateboarding, but I haven't seen too much on it.
> 
> I've just been using a standard balance board like this: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...9-5aad-5b52-b6c3-89c64d2b2bc1&pf_rd_i=3407861


Yeah I use one of those at physical therapy. That smaller round one is even more challenging for me. I was able to balance on this one slightly better right off the bat, I think because the shape is familiar. So now it feels like I'm skating all day at work.


----------



## pvinpvin (Feb 20, 2019)

Where do you get that? It's a very interesting balance board.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I've been a proponent of these for years. 

There are many DIY options for balance boards. All of which are pretty simple. Inexpensive to boot.  










...the smaller the PVC roller, the more precise the balance required. 









...Bought an old $5 used skate deck & paired it with a stability disk. 









...Stability disks and a small platform for one foot balancing. 









Got my BB needs pretty well covered.


----------

